# Soft Start ?



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/in/150-in038_-mu-e.pdf


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Sorry, this may be an obvious question but this is obviously not my specialty. How can you manually run an AB SMC-3? Or is it not possible. Tnx


What do you mean by "manually run"? Do you mean walk up to it and push a button on it to make it start the motor? If so, the answer is no, there is no "Go" button built-in to the SMC3. But you can wire up a simple On-Off selector switch to it, or a basic Start-Stop push button set.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

JRaef said:


> What do you mean by "manually run"? Do you mean walk up to it and push a button on it to make it start the motor? If so, the answer is no, there is no "Go" button built-in to the SMC3. But you can wire up a simple On-Off selector switch to it, or a basic Start-Stop push button set.


Ok, that's what I thought. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking it or missing something. Tnx


----------

